# Kent Wang summertime trad contest



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

It has been nearly a year since last year's contest.

Post your tradliest summer outfits in this thread. Entries will be accepted until the end of the day (New England time, of course) Sunday, 22 June. Patrick06790, winner of the previous contest, will act as an impartial judge and select a number of finalists from these submissions. Then a poll will be opened to all forum members to choose the winner from said finalists.

In honor of the upcoming 3rd Annual Seersucker Day, the winner shall receive both of these new seersucker pocket squares. I believe I am the only maker of pocket squares in seersucker fabric.

Only photos will be accepted; text alone will not suffice. New photos only; one can't simply dig up an old photo. Contestants may submit multiple outfits, but the judge will select only one of those outfits for the finalist poll. Extra points if taken in a tradly setting, such as on a yacht, at a clam bake, holding a lobster, etc. Be creative.

Perhaps something from the Kent Wang catalog will be just what you need to complete your outfit. Please take a gander at our website.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Great merchandising Kent, but it does not bother me a bit as I think your products are great. I have purchased a few that I was happy with, but also bought some cufflinks for a lady friend who was thrilled with them.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Time to get crackin'!

Brian


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

I stand absolutely no chance of winning this but I have to say it's an awesome contest to behold. Many of the outfits that get posted are just legendary and make me wish for these styles to start invading North of the border.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Marmer:

new photos only...  ooops

i remember last year's contest. it was mighty fun. doubt i'll have the time to indulge in this year's. have fun, gents. im looking forward to seeing some great entries.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

Untilted said:


> Marmer:
> 
> new photos only...  ooops
> 
> i remember last year's contest. it was mighty fun. doubt i'll have the time to indulge in this year's. have fun, gents. im looking forward to seeing some great entries.


Careful, you might get what you ask for! But, c'mon, those pics are only a couple days old! It's not like I grave-dug some old thread from last summer! :icon_smile:


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll kick this one time...



Sorry for blanking out the lady's face but she would murder me if I posted photos of her on the internet.

CCC poplin
LE tie
JP button flap OCBD
AE Randolphs


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

One of my submissions from last year:










I have a few new coats and pants to work w/ we'll see what I can put together.

Bonus points for most GTH?

Brian


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

JordanW, nice poplin suit! The lady appears engaged; if to you, congratulations!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

marmer said:


> But, c'mon, those pics are only a couple days old! It's not like I grave-dug some old thread from last summer! :icon_smile:


I can't speak for Kent, but I'd say they count.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

OK, any photos from June are fine.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Kent Wang said:


> OK, any photos from June are fine.


Does that mean those of us Down Under can post wearing winter wear? I am wearing a 19 Oz tweed coat and 20 Oz trousers as I type.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

marmer said:


> JordanW, nice poplin suit! The lady appears engaged; if to you, congratulations!


Thank you, marmer.

Yes, the engagement happened in April and thank you again.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Sator said:


> Does that mean those of us Down Under can post wearing winter wear? I am wearing a 19 Oz tweed coat and 20 Oz trousers as I type.


In all fairness to our friends from the southern hemisphere, you may post archive photos from your previous summer. Save your tweed photos for the wintertime contest in December.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am watching carefully. One thing I would advise is closeups - shirt collars - tie - pocket square combos, socks, etc. Gives us a better idea of the subtleties - or lack thereof.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I am watching carefully. One thing I would advise is closeups - shirt collars - tie - pocket square combos, socks, etc. Gives us a better idea of the subtleties - or lack thereof.


Yeah, not to thread-jack, but my photos are much higher resolution than they seem to be hosted by Photobucket. What is it that people are doing to get such nice hi-res photos?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

JordanW said:


> I'll kick this one time...
> 
> Sorry for blanking out the lady's face but she would murder me if I posted photos of her on the internet.
> 
> ...


No fair putting in good looking women in the posts - of course you're going to get more votes that way! You'll have Tradly digging out that legendary photo of him and that madras-clad beauty in no time (not that anyone would object)....:icon_smile_wink: Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Like last year's submissions (a little painful to look at a year later, honestly), I'll be shooting for the 'frugal trad' category. I've included the purchase price of each item, plus the current price per wear of each item, which is simply the purchase price divided by the (approximate) number of times worn. Here we go.

Brooks Brothers cotton blackwatch plaid jacket, 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
American Edition black cotton knit tie
Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen square with black edging
Berle medium gray wool trousers, unlined
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo orange ribbed cotton socks
USA-made Weejuns










Down below









Up close









And even closer









Purchase prices (current price per wear):
Jacket - $4.00 ($4.00)
Shirt - $12.00 ($1.00)
Tie - $0.25 ($0.25)
Square - $12.00 ($2.00)
Trousers - $4.00 ($1.00)
Belt - $70.34 ($1.76)
Socks - $6.39 ($0.71)
Shoes - $24.50 ($0.21)

I find it amusing that the belt is far and away the most expensive part of that outfit. That's what happens when you buy on the cheap.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

wnh,

Fantastic jacket. Definitely a bit jealous.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh said:


> I find it amusing that the belt is far and away the most expensive part of that outfit. That's what happens when you buy on the cheap.


That, and we don't even get to see it in the pics!

You're as bad as familyman keeping track of your price per wear


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Some outdoor action shots








I call this look "the Blaine", others have a less flattering feminine hygiene product inspired nickname:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> You're as bad as familyman keeping track of your price per wear


Well, he did give me the idea. Certainly helps to justify purchases every now and then. "But honey, I'll wear it so often and it'll be so cheap in the long run..."


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

Brownshoe, that's an awesome colour for the jacket you have on.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Brownshoe, you killed it! Details, kind sir...I'm assuming Gap chinos, but I'm more curious about the jacket, socks and loafers. Didn't you tell me those are Cole Haan's?


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

vwguy said:


> One of my submissions from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta say, this is the look I go for almost every day. I never get there, but I go for it.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks!


Chinos: cheap Gap things, "narrow straight fit" or something. Love the cut, very lightweight and cool for the season.

Jacket: Polo, cotton, 3/2 roll (darted), 3 patch pockets, totally unpadded, love it.

Socks: cotton, yellow. no memory of their origin.

Shoes: vintage Bass Weejuns.

Shirt: BB pinpoint BD

Tie: Press navy knit w/ Press gold bar


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry to overindulge, but I will wear a tie only 2-3 times again before end of summer, so what the heck.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! I LOVE those socks!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

One more shot, then I'm going to bow out. I'm going out of town for the weekend and won't have a chance to upload any more photos. Variations on a theme here, taking a page from the J. Press playbook.

Brooks Brothers blazer, partially lined
Polo long-sleeve madras
navy knit tie (don't tell anybody, but it's wool)
store-brand tie clip
Bills chamois khakis
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle
Polo green cable-knit socks
USA-made Weejuns










And sans jacket


















No shirt/tie closeup, sadly.

And option #2:

Brooks Brothers poplin suit (pardon the wrinkled sleeves)
Brooks Brothers madras
no-name bow
Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen square
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
(no shoes or socks for this shot :crazy



















I hope to see some good competition when I get back.

Edit: Forgot to brag about my thriftiness. The following prices are estimates.

Combo 1:
Jacket - $15.00
Shirt - $4.00
Tie - $0.25
Pants - $45.00
Socks - $6.00
Shoes - $25.00

Combo 2 (let's say I would have worn burgundy Florsheim wingtips and some J. Crew socks)
Suit - $20.00
Shirt - $5.00
Tie - $3.00
Square - $12.00
Belt - $70.00
Socks - $3.00
Shoes - $3.00


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

tripreed said:


> wnh,
> 
> Fantastic jacket. Definitely a bit jealous.


even more jealous, after being informed of the cost, at which the jacket was purchased at.

wnh - great jacket. and certainly a deal for that attire, excluding the belt.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> even more jealous, after being informed of the cost, at which the jacket was purchased at.
> 
> wnh - great jacket. and certainly a deal for that attire, excluding the belt.


Gracias. Worst thing about the belt is that I bought the same one in black calf during last summer's semi-annual sale for 40% off, so $50 something. But now they've gone to only offering those things at 25% off, so when I picked up the burgundy one during the winter's semi-annual sale it was $70.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> Edit: Forgot to brag about my thriftiness. The following prices are estimates.
> 
> Combo 1:
> Jacket - $15.00
> ...


What.....no CPW*? That's the best feature. :icon_smile_big:

Looking sharp my friend.

Cheers!

*Cost Per Wear


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Brownshoe said:


>


Another absurdly nice jacket and tie, Brownshoe. If you expect me to believe that you thrifted those....


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Tie is Press from last season. Jacket, I believe, is a Polo Congressman. In any event, another excellent choice by Brownshoe.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

BS - very nice jacket.



TradTeacher said:


> Tie is Press from last season. Jacket, I believe, is a Polo Congressman.


TT - How did you know that ?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

playdohh22 said:


> TT - How did you know that ?


I remember that tie because I'm still pissed I didn't buy it. Old school pattern and really slim (like 2.5"). Jacket--I may be wrong about, but I know it's Brownshoe's favorite model of coat. IIRC, he has a few in different styles. But, I've been wrong before...


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just google'd "polo congressman" - the only information based on it was on AAAC. I also gave eBay a look, and these are truly great jackets at great prices. Alas, none my size.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


>


If nothing else, you should win on location shots alone. What a spectacular view.

Cheers.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

deadline is tomorrow............

last year's submission was like 8 pages..............

what happened?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Untilted said:


> deadline is tomorrow............
> 
> last year's submission was like 8 pages..............
> 
> what happened?


Where are your photos?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

most of my fun clothes were left back home. just brought the essentials to the city.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A lot of the most recent What Are You Wearing photos would be entirely appropriate. I will mention it there too.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Untilted said:


> deadline is tomorrow............
> 
> last year's submission was like 8 pages..............
> 
> what happened?


I'm surprised there aren't more submissions as well. I'll put a few things together and post some pics in a couple of hours.

Brian


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

The sunlight washed out my light green/white seersucker jacket.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

JAB madras jacket









LE undarted two button seersucker









Rockin' the "Tradscot"









My normal weekend attire









Brian


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

vwguy said:


> JAB madras jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great! BTW, where did you get the LE Seersucker?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

AldenPyle said:


> BTW, where did you get the LE Seersucker?


I got it from my local LE Inlet a few years back, I was very surprised it was dart free so I snatched it up. The fact if was only 30some bucks didn't hurt either 

Brian


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

The tradliest background at my immediate disposal were my Volvo S40 and my wife's S80. Props to Alden for backgrounds without cars and powerlines.

First:
Gray and White Seersucker
Pink pique button down
Purple Bow with pink flamingos and green palms
Green Pocket Square with blue diamonds
Gray argyles
Blue/Cream Oxford Saddles

[








https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=258&i=1000732ot1.jpg

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


>


* A woody ?

* A sock ?

* That's just the way things are ?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Second:
Tan sports coat with blue window pane
Tobacco colored tab trousers
White pinpoint button down
Light blue bow with ladybugs and leaves
Blue window pane pocket square
Brown penny loafers

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=515&i=1000738qs3.jpg

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#1*

Well, it has quit raining here (for a while at least), so out comes the summer clothes. We only have a few weeks to enjoy it, so here are several summertime outfits. 

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#2*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#3*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#4*


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

*Oh, what the hell...*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#5*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#6*

The 'Good Old Boy' (page 126 in your handbooks).


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#7*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#8*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*#9*


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Topsider said:


>


Nice watch and strap.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Reddington - Very nice. Who are the jackets by ?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

playdohh22 said:


> Reddington - Very nice. Who are the jackets by ?


Thanks.

Brooks Brothers
J. Press
Hart Schaffner and Marx
Orvis


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice variety Reddington, I love the duct tape.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Dressed for church and a visit to the Art Museum.

Plus, what's more trad than a dog?

Austin Reed Blue Blazer w/ Monogrammed Brass Buttons
Brooks Brothers pink slim fit polo
Bills M2 khakis
AE Belt 
Footjoy Spectators - white & tan

https://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=june2008416zf0.jpg


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Reddington said:


> Nice watch and strap.


Thanks. I'm loving all of the Timex/grosgrain exposure in this thread.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Reddington said:


> The 'Good Old Boy' (page 126 in your handbooks).


You nailed it.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Reddington said:


>


Hey, that shirt looks familiar 



vwguy said:


> My normal weekend attire


Brian


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

*No. 1*

Vintage Lilly Pulitzer Tie
LL Bean Sport Coat
LL Bean OCBD
Charleston Khakis


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

*No. 2*

Bass Polo
Handmade Nautical Needlepoint Belt
J Crew Slim-fit Khakis


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

worn this yesterday, my friend called me an eastern egg:

f.a.macfluer madras shirt with sleeves rolled up, purchased @ eljo's
marblehead green canvass sailor shorts
emblematic belt, labs on green background
ll bean mocs


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

*No. 3*

Madras Shirt - Joseph D'Apolito & Son, Far Hills, NJ
BB Shorts
LL Bean Bluchers
Timex Easy Reader
BB Watch Band


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

That's it, guys. I have sent the finalists to KW. Thanks for playing.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Tilt, I like this look very much. Care to source the shorts? I'm always looking for canvas shorts. Thanks.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Hot Patootie!

I was away for the weekend without a computer and missed all the action. Reddington came on like a hurricane!

Much to admire, men.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Tilt, I like this look very much. Care to source the shorts? I'm always looking for canvas shorts. Thanks.


marblehead green. fit is slim.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I have sent the finalists to KW.


Wait...there are "finalists?"

Please tell me that I'm not one of 'em. I'm not worthy.


----------

